# Made me smile...............



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's been very windy here the past week. On getting out of the car the other night, I spied a Hubba Bubba spooky chewing gum new in the wrapper under the hedge, lol. The blowing leaves had exposed it. It made me smile to think of the chaos of Halloween night, and the poor little TOTer that dropped it in fright.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

awww, it's the little things like that, makes it all worth it..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, is it stilla good chew? 

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Mmmm... tasty.

I went for a walk a few weeks ago and found one of my flyers, rain-soaked and torn on the ground near the telephone pole where I'd put it. Made me wish it was October again already.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

why don't y'all just make a Halloween in July? Set up some of ur props and the things you have ready....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

claymud said:


> why don't y'all just make a Halloween in July? Set up some of ur props and the things you have ready....


We do!

Fright Fest

Jeff


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Note to self.......if Vlad offers a piece of gum tomorrow when they come to visit....DON'T ACCEPT!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I hope she doesn't check under the chairs till I'm gone, hehehe.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The scary thing is, what made the TOTer drop it? And what ever became of the TOTer? Hummmm


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> The scary thing is, what made the TOTer drop it? And what ever became of the TOTer? Hummmm


That gives me an idea for a screenplay - thanks y'all!


----------

